# A little history on food



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The world as we knew it is no more, doom has come and the human race is at the verge of total collapse ,a movie maybe or my imagination, no folks it actually happen, from the beginning in 1861 till the end our civil war made this scenario possible. Shortages were so bad that people could not afford meat. Those meats common before the Civil War, such as chicken, turkey, ham, and mutton, became an unaffordable luxury. Some finally ran out of fresh milk as the family cow aged and was irreplaceable. However, a diet of cornbread, sorghum, and field peas lead to deficiency related diseases such as pellagra and communicable disease epidemics due to weakened immune systems. Is this possible today, heck yes's happening right now.
Deficient diets do not necessarily bring immediate death but gruesome slowly progressing illnesses that leave the body defenseless. Anyone can see that this is the state of modern mainstream America. Why? Because we have forgotten what real food is?
Corrie Hill`s Banana Nut Bread, her great-great grandfather was G.Washinton`s uncle.
½ cup butter,1 cup sugar,2 eggs,3-4 bananas,2 cups flour,1 teasp soda,1/4 teasp salt,1 cup nuts. Yields 2 small loaves. I substituted butter with veg. oil. Baked in a 350* oven for about 60 minutes or till a wooden pick comes out clean.







:beercheer:


----------

